# My small but growing collection..PICS



## Jillipede (May 11, 2007)

I just started collecting MAC in October 2006 and joined the forum at that time also. I depotted all my e/s and put it in my MAC 15 pan palette with the divider removed. My makeup is all stored on my bathroom counter in 2 clear acrylic Caboodles organizers. I made little lip palettes with pill organizers, and I discovered the e.l.f. $1 palette for traveling with 5 eyeshadows..  My collection is growing...


----------



## Hilly (May 11, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------

